# Big Brother themed party - ideas please!



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I posted on here a while back as my friends and I are doing our own version of Come Dine With Me.  Anyway, I have decided to theme mine to Big Brother and am looking for any suggestions to help the night go down a storm!

So far I am going to have a diary room with a camera in there and my DH is going to be BB and speak to us via the baby monitor!  And tell us to come to the diary room and ask some questions.  But wondered if anyone had any suggestions for tasks etc or any other really good ideas!

Thanks

xx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

sounds like a good idea  

altho on big bro they always seem to have no food left   so that would be easy to cook  
you'd have to do chick peas or pasta or something  
followed by dry toast and water    

maybe when you've got them in the d/room with the baby monitor hook up a camcorded and link it live to the tv so the other come dine wiv me contestants see whats being said about the others...could turn nasty tho   but thats why we love big bro!!

do you have a garden or large area? as tasks need space not sure what simple ish tasks you could do really but something that'll have you all giggling...
maybe involving shots?? like buzz the wire but down a shot if you touch and make it beep  

will ave a think tho for you. xx


----------

